# The Skiff Shop and Ankona Boats



## Guest

The Skiff Shop is pleased to announce our new venture with Ankona Boats as the west coast distributor for the Copperhead.

We will be releasing additional information in the next few weeks as we make the boat readily available on the west coast for anyone interested.  

In the mean time, should you have any questions or would like to set up a demo date, please contact:

Mel - [email protected]

Or myself:         [email protected]

Here is the link to the Copperhead for additional information: http://www.ankonaboats.com/copperhead.html 

Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## deerfly

*Re: The Skiff Shop and Ankona Boats "Copperhead"*

extra cool.   Best of luck on the venture, looking forward to seeing one up close and personal too.

I really like the simplicity of the layout. Is there enough clearance for 9' flyrods toward the stern? If not, that would be my only critique at first glance. Otherwise, it looks as clean and simple as a small skiff should be, IMHO of course.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Congrats. I like where you are going with that partnership. I have not been on one yet but from what I have read and seen it looks like an effective hull design for flats fishing. The price is right too. Relatively inexpensive hull and motor in terms of initial cost. Also inexpensive to run with a 25 hp motor on it. Especially the 4 strokes.


----------



## MATT

Good for you Capt Ron and I hope good for Ankona & The Skiff Shop.

Will Capt Jan be doing a Skiff Review on the Copperhead ?


----------



## Guest

> Congrats. I like where you are going with that partnership. I have not been on one yet but from what I have read and seen it looks like an effective hull design for flats fishing. The price is right too. Relatively inexpensive hull and motor in terms of initial cost. Also inexpensive to run with a 25 hp motor on it. Especially the 4 strokes.



Thanks guys. I took us a while to get this far and Mel literally put this boat together for me to see this weekend. I'll admit she isn't really ready to show, but it's just finish work and waiting on vendors to ship for the finishing touches.

As you are aware, I have owned a boat or two and originally the Skiff Shop was going to develop it's own hull for the same market. When Ankona introduced this concept, I watched closely to see where they were headed with it. After working with Mel for a while the whole concept of a cooperative effort only made sense. Yes, we are interested in making the boat affordable to the average without compromise to performance.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Guest

> Good for you Capt Ron and I hope good for Ankona & The Skiff Shop.
> 
> Will Capt Jan be doing a Skiff Review on the Copperhead ?


Yes, a demo for the review is scheduled for a future date.  

We are also working on a "show and tell" date on the west coast in the near future and the reason I'm anxious to get a hold of a demo boat ASAP.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Congratulations Capt. Ron! Looks like a winner. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]
Will be waiting for further info.


----------



## aaronshore

SEXY!!! Also, please answer Deerfly's question regarding fly rod storage. Or else....


----------



## Guest

> SEXY!!! Also, please answer Deerfly's question regarding fly rod storage. Or else....


OK. Pretty sure up to 9'4" without going through the bulkhead.


----------



## capt_gordon

> SEXY!!! Also, please answer Deerfly's question regarding fly rod storage. Or else....


What I did was cut holes in the forward section of the rod holders and put PVC tubes in that were long enough to cover the flyrods from the forward rod holder all the way to past the tips. (I think that is a good description...) Anyways, the new boat looks great guys. I have been running mine all summer almost non-stop and it does everything I want it to, which is to fish shallow and get me there with no fuss on the water or on the road. Something to consider with gas being what it is, to drive the 20 minutes to my ramp from my house (about 12 miles or so) and then fish all day I am using about 5 gallons or less between my truck and the boat. Since this boat is so light it is nothing to tow and the 25 two stroke uses almost nothing. I have added a SS prop, some Sea Dek, the afore mentioned fly rod holders and Mel made me some trim tabs and I am about done messing around with it. I also got a Yeti cooler for a passenger seat, forward platform and to keep ice and stuff (duh) and really love it! I don't think you can beat this boat with a ... well you know.


----------



## madsnook

I noticed in the photos,right under the tiller handle there is a space. is that a possible spot to sprain or break an ankle? I broke mine and it was a real pain so I look at things a bit differently now...


----------



## tom_in_orl

If you look at the web site http://www.ankonaboats.com/copperhead.html there is a little better picture of the opening. Its meant to run lines to the motor. It would be very difficult to get your ankle in there by mistake.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> I noticed in the photos,right under the tiller handle there is a space. is that a possible spot to sprain or break an ankle? I broke mine and it was a real pain so I look at things a bit differently now...



I guess it's possible if you manage to get your foot up under the poling platform but Tom is correct in that it allows for quick access to the bilge. We will have pics soon of the optional extended deck that allows for more walking area in front of the platform. The pictures in this thread are of hull number 3 - my demo boat right now 

rumblesofthunder,

If you are interested in ordering a boat, I can easily address your concern. I'll simply provide an "access" panel - remember, The Ankona Copperhead is available "custom"


----------



## Lowroad

Nice boat, I have been thinking of making a change and am interested. Is that a portable gas tank? Where dose it vent?


----------



## copperhead

The front compartment is ventilated by some large cutoffs in the forward tub bulkhead underneath the gunnel. In the pic of the portable tank above, you can just see the edge of the cutout under the port gunnel. Those cutouts are almost 3" x 10", in excess of CG requirements.

There is also an option for permanent alum. tank up to 12 gallons under the foredeck, external fill, external vent.

thanx for the interest in our work!

mel


----------



## Lowroad

Now that you mention it I see it. Personaly i prefer the poly tank, could change size for the range of the day/week. I am impressed with the finish scheme, more than run of the mill. Have you thought a pocket stern or tunnel versoin. I am currantly running a 15' flat bottom tunnel hull. Love it to death but at times the fish are drier than I am, not bad in the warmer months but a definate drag in the cooler months.


----------



## copperhead

Lowroad,

Sent you pm about your gas tank.....


----------



## wannagetskinny

I am interested how does your boat compare to say a gladesmen??


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> I am interested how does your boat compare to say a gladesmen??


I owned a Gladesmen and IMHO the Copperhead is a much more stable and versatile platform.

The only thing the Gladesmen may have over the Copperhead is draft by maybe an inch or so.

The Copperhead is rated for up to a 40/50 but performs very well with a 25.  I believe most Gladesmen's are rated max 15 hp.  25 hp and above give us much more option to properly prop her.

We need to set you up for a test rude with Mel since he is closer to you but feel free to contact either of us w/ any questions.

CR


----------



## capt_gordon

> I am interested how does your boat compare to say a gladesmen??


No comparison. Gladesman is a canoe. This is a true skiff. Runs almost 30 with a 25. With a 40 it flies. I can get it anywhere I need it to go and can get it up on plane (here in NC soft bottoms) in any water the motor will go down without touching. Like Ron says, very stable. I walk the gunnels all the time. I don't think you will do that in a Gladesman. Poles like a dream I had to pole a different boat yesterday for a friend. Bleh. Even poled an HPX-T this summer with a different friend, Bleh-bleh. If you are interested in fishing shallow, the Copperhead roolz!


----------



## wannagetskinny

i would very much like a test ride in a copper head. I have rode in a gladesmen. yea u can't walk the gunnels but i did like it alot and seemed very suitable for my needs. But i am always open to new ideas. Try to get into sumthing for under 11k new.. Is this is a brand new design or just a new hull design for 2009? Any chance of getting one for "field testing" here in west palm beach??? lol  :
I just want something that i can go shallow in but also fish ares like M lagoon, indian river and i dont plan on going out in anything ruff, but dont want to be scared if the weather kicks up... what are live well options? just want something small 15 to 20 gallons probably the first more so than the second... mainly shrimp and crabs but would like the option to keep some smaller white baits greenies mullets ect.. I know i ask alot. Kevin @ ecc was talking to me about the caimen but it is just out of my price range


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> i would very much like a test ride in a copper head. I have rode in a gladesmen. yea u can't walk the gunnels but i did like it alot and seemed very suitable for my needs. But i am always open to new ideas. Try to get into sumthing for under 11k new.. Is this is a brand new design or just a new hull design for 2009? Any chance of getting one for "field testing" here in west palm beach??? lol   :
> I just want something that i can go shallow in but also fish ares like M lagoon, indian river and i dont plan on going out in anything ruff, but dont want to be scared if the weather kicks up... what are live well options? just want something small 15 to 20 gallons probably the first more so than the second... mainly shrimp and crabs but would like the option to keep some smaller white baits greenies mullets ect.. I know i ask alot. Kevin @ ecc was talking to me about the caimen but it is just out of my price range


You can walk the gunnels of a Copperhead and I think you will be surprised at how well she handles water should it kick up a bit.

Mel is working on a live well option, it's just a little early to release pics yet. It will be part of the extended deck option (little delayed to the development of another option requested by a customer.) 

WPB isn't very far from Ft Pierce.


----------



## dphil33843

im curious, do you know what he approx cost of this boat would be for just hull and trailer with that side console and with no motor?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> im curious, do you know what he approx cost of this boat would be for just hull and trailer with that side console and with no motor?



I'll have Mel get in contact with you for details since your on the right coast.


----------



## fishgitr

I would also like details and to take it even further I need price without trailer or poling platform. Bare bones hull if this is possible. Thanks


----------



## copperhead

*Btap*

PM sent on pricing, have some questions...


----------



## bmack

Have you done any testing with 20hp four strokes on the Copperhead? If so do they perform ok or would that motor be better on a SUV?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Have you done any testing with 20hp four strokes on the Copperhead?  If so do they perform ok or would that motor be better on a SUV?


We know it does nice job with the Copperhead and Mel has been testing the SUV this week with a 20 hp Tohatsu 4 stroke. We should have enough data to answer this question properly in the next couple of days. 

CR/TSS


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Have you done any testing with 20hp four strokes on the Copperhead?  If so do they perform ok or would that motor be better on a SUV?


Custom Gheenoe, Ankona and Tohatsu tested the 25 and 20 HP 4 strokes a few months back. The 20 HP did well on the Copperhead.


----------



## bmack

Thanks for the replies. I have the motor, now just need to save up for the boat!


----------



## brew1891

Now if Tohatsu/Merc could make a 25/30 hp the size of that 20hp that would be sweet!


----------



## deerfly

> Now if Tohatsu/Merc could make a 25/30 hp the size of that 20hp that would be sweet!


oh, I'd bet its already past the AutoCad phase, they're probably just waiting for the economy to rebound a bit more so they can charge enough for it.


----------



## johnmauser

Does anyone have any performance numbers from the 20 Tohatsu on the copperhead? Just wondering how it compares to a yamaha 25hp 2 stroke on that boat.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Does anyone have any performance numbers from the 20 Tohatsu on the copperhead?  Just wondering how it compares to a yamaha 25hp 2 stroke on that boat.


Mel can give you first hand info but the performance is similar. The 25 2 stroke is a tad faster but I think most were impressed with how smooth and quiet the 20 Hatsu was.


----------

